# Blizzard: Neuigkeiten zum Warcraft-Kinofilm



## Sharlet (10. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blizzard: Neuigkeiten zum Warcraft-Kinofilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Blizzard: Neuigkeiten zum Warcraft-Kinofilm


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. November 2013)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Ende Dezember 2015 kommt auch noch der letzte Teil der Hobbit-Trilogie in die Kinos. Beißt sich das nicht irgendwie?


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2013)

vorallem soll auch noch Star Wars kommen ...


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Ende Dezember 2015 kommt auch noch der letzte Teil der Hobbit-Trilogie in die Kinos. Beißt sich das nicht irgendwie?


Passt doch:

Hobbit 2: Weihnachten 2013
Hobbit 3: Weihnachten 2014
Warcraft: Weihnachten 2015


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Ende Dezember 2015 kommt auch noch der letzte Teil der Hobbit-Trilogie in die Kinos. Beißt sich das nicht irgendwie?


Naja. Finde die haben nicht wirklich etwas miteinander zu tun. Also inwiefern beißt sich das?
Warcraft in allen Ehren, aber an den Hobbit (oder auch HdR) wird das niemals auch nur ansatzweise heranreichen.


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja. Finde die haben nicht wirklich etwas miteinander zu tun. Also inwiefern beißt sich das?
> Warcraft in allen Ehren, aber an den Hobbit (oder auch HdR) wird das niemals auch nur ansatzweise heranreichen.


 Sind alles Fantasy Filme im Mittelalter Setting mit Menschen, Elfen, Zwergen, Orks und Drachen.
Für viele potentielle Zuschauer wird das genug an Gemeinsamkeiten sein.


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sind alles Fantasy Filme im Mittelalter Setting mit Menschen, Elfen, Zwergen, Orks und Drachen.
> Für viele potentielle Zuschauer wird das genug an Gemeinsamkeiten sein.


 Die Gruppe der Menschen, die "aus Versehen oder ganz spontan" in einen Warcraft Film gehen, dürfte doch sehr überschaubar sein.


----------



## simba572 (10. November 2013)

das interessante ist wohl das es in der gleichen zeit spielt wie das neue addon?


----------



## nigra (10. November 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es ein Mehrteiler wird. Ich kenne mich nicht groß aus in der Warcraft Welt, aber die Geschichte vom Lich König würde ich gern mal im Kino sehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. November 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Passt doch:
> 
> Hobbit 2: Weihnachten 2013
> Hobbit 3: Weihnachten 2014
> Warcraft: Weihnachten 2015


 Ich erkenne meinen Fehler.  Verzeihung. 



Mothman schrieb:


> Naja. Finde die haben nicht wirklich etwas miteinander zu tun. Also inwiefern beißt sich das?
> Warcraft in allen Ehren, aber an den Hobbit (oder auch HdR) wird das niemals auch nur ansatzweise heranreichen.


 Ich hab eher an den Erfolg an den Kinokassen gedacht. Weniger an die Gemeinsamkeiten oder Unterschiede. 
Aber mein kleiner Rechenfehler ist bereits entdeckt. Beißen wird sich da nichts.


----------



## solidus246 (10. November 2013)

Wenn sich die Musik an Gladiator orientieren soll steht wohl fest wer den Soundtrack schreiben wird


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die Gruppe der Menschen, die "aus Versehen oder ganz spontan" in einen Warcraft Film gehen, dürfte doch sehr überschaubar sein.


 Meine Tante und ich gehen Weihnachten immer in die HdR und Hobbit Filme und ich wüßte nicht, warum ich nicht im Jahr darauf mit ihr in den Warcraft Film gehen sollte - genau wegen dieser Gemeinsamkeiten. 

Das hat nichts mit "spontan" oder "aus Versehen" zu tun, sondern damit, daß eben dieses Fantasy Setting uns beiden gefällt - der Rest der Familie ist eher auf dem Harry Potter "Trip".

Wenn Hobbit 3 und Warcraft aber im selben Jahr wären, würden wir beide nur den Hobbit 3 anschauen. Kann ich also voll und ganz nachvollziehen, das Argument.


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne meinen Fehler.  Verzeihung.


 Na gut. Aber nur, weil Weihnachten ist.


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2013)

Ja, toll. Weil du einmal im Jahr mit deiner Tante ins Kino gehst (aber nur einmal!!!). 
Das ist ja auch mit Sicherheit bei den meisten so. Wer geht nicht einmal im Jahr mit seiner Tante einen Fatasy-Film gucken?!


----------



## simba572 (10. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem soll auch noch Star Wars kommen ...


 
stimmt, blizzard sollte sich einen anderen termin suchen..


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, toll. Weil du einmal im Jahr mit deiner Tante ins Kino gehst (aber nur einmal!!!).
> Das ist ja auch mit Sicherheit bei den meisten so. Wer geht nicht einmal im Jahr mit seiner Tante einen Fantasy-Film gucken?!


 Da sie am anderen Ende von Deutschland wohnt und wir uns daher nur ca. 3 mal im Jahr sehen und es gerade zu Weihnachten doch sehr üblich ist, daß der eine oder andere Verwandte anreist, finde ich das nicht soweit hergeholt, wie du das jetzt darstellen willst.


----------



## Wamboland (10. November 2013)

Glaube nicht das es bei dem Termin für beide Filme (Star Wars 7 und Warcraft) bleiben wird. Einer von beiden wird weichen, denn es wird für Beide nicht gut sein am selben Tag zu starten - vor allem weil die Kinos überlaufen würden 

Interessant wäre es aber schon lauter Jedis, Krieger und Orks vorm Kino stehen zu sehen 

Bin kein großer Warcraft Fan, aber ich wünsche den Fans das sie einen guten Film geliefert bekommen und er auch für Leute wie mich (ohne Background Wissen der W + WoW Story) unterhaltsam wird. Zu einem guten Fantasy Film sage ich niemals nein


----------



## LostHero (10. November 2013)

Mhhhh mist. Also doch kein 100% CGI Streifen im Stile der Blizzard Trailer? .
Hatte gehofft mal in der Richtung was "neues" sehen zu dürfen in den Kinos.


----------



## baummonster (12. November 2013)

Hmm, keine CGI Orcs sondern echte Darsteller, ob das funktioniert? Ich finde die Warcraft Orcs dafür von der gesamten Statur her einfach viel zu massiv als das ein "simples" Kostüm und Makeup sowas ausgleichen könnte


----------



## McDrake (12. November 2013)

simba572 schrieb:


> stimmt, blizzard sollte sich einen anderen termin suchen..


Da Star Wars ja dann jährlich rauskommen soll, könnte man genauso gut sagen, dass sich EA mit Battlefield ein anderes Datum aussuchen soll, da dann schon (wann auch immer) Activision mit COD rauskommt.


----------



## Worrel (12. November 2013)

baummonster schrieb:


> Hmm, keine CGI Orcs sondern echte Darsteller, ob das funktioniert? Ich finde die Warcraft Orcs dafür von der gesamten Statur her einfach viel zu massiv als das ein "simples" Kostüm und Makeup sowas ausgleichen könnte


 Also ich finde, eine solche Statur wäre doch durchaus passend:
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110313111943/lotr/de/images/a/a9/Urukhais.jpg


----------



## Enisra (12. November 2013)

baummonster schrieb:


> Hmm, keine CGI Orcs sondern echte Darsteller, ob das funktioniert? Ich finde die Warcraft Orcs dafür von der gesamten Statur her einfach viel zu massiv als das ein "simples" Kostüm und Makeup sowas ausgleichen könnte


 
wenn man sich mal die guten Cosplayer anschaut, so neben dem HdR-Fallbeispiel, klar geht das, bei denen wo das nicht "ging" haben einfach an der Maske gespart


----------

